# Mantis diversity II



## Deroplatys (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got a few varied adults at the minute so decided to take advantage of the opportunity 































They were all well behaved-ish, the Sphrodromantis nibbled my finger and the ghost mantis was a miserable cow and whacked the miomantis, i had my fingers at the ready to seperate them if need be and i only had them out briefly for the photos 

Here's the species.

Deroplatys truncata, Theopropus elegans, Acanthops sp. Sphodromantis viridis "Sharm-el-Sheik", Miomantis binotata, and Phyllocrania paradoxa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Are you in the U.S.? Are these species legal in the U.S.? How do you get them? Just amazing...


----------



## Moonbug (Apr 7, 2012)

What a great and daring photo!  It amazes me that you got all of them on your hand to take the photo.  Thanks for sharing that.  :biggrin:


----------



## Robotponys (Apr 7, 2012)

AMAZING! Those are really cool!


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a jealous man...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 7, 2012)

Absoultely stunning! Im jealous that they are all illegal in Canada


----------



## Tenodera (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty awesome!

Acanthops in that last picture is completely adorable.


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Where'd you get the south american dead leaf? Ive been looking for quite some time, one of my fav sp.! I would love to get my hands on some of the mossy Acanthops sp. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks all 
Im in the UK, getting all of these is probably the only benefit of being here :sarcasm:
They are all captive bred from breeders here. As for the mossy _Acanthops_ that would be a_ Pseudocanthops _


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, you guys int eh UK have lots of great inverts in specimen! Yes, pseudocanthops, I couldn't rememebr the name.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 1, 2012)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## khil (May 5, 2012)

WOW amazing!


----------



## UralOwl (May 6, 2012)

Very nice, I don't think I would be able to handle that many mantids on my hand at one time - the crowd control would be non-existent, lol.
I've only got one adult mantis at the moment, a female Indian Flower mantis. Just gotta wait for the nymphs to grow.


----------



## lunashimmer (May 6, 2012)

I love the mantis family. These pics are absolutely amazing. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## terrariumkeeper (May 9, 2012)

wow thats amazing i really love those mantises.  right now i have 4; a south american dead leaf, the hooded mantis, and 2 miomantises.  thanks for the photos I really like them


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 18, 2012)

I am in awe. Beautiful pictures of beautiful creatures. Thanks for the post. Ron


----------



## Feimberg (Aug 7, 2013)

Great Photo!


----------



## Spepper (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing picture!!  It was so cool to see them all together on your hand like that!


----------



## Bryan64 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great photo! Please excuse my ignorance on the subject, but why would they be illegal? are they a protected species? or what?


----------

